# Rescue Situation



## stubbfam (May 8, 2008)

Hi all,

We are doing a foreclosed-on farm rescue this Saturday.

We will be traveling up towards Carlinville, IL to pick up rabbits, chickens, pigeons, and doves.

They will be temporarily housed in Belleville, IL.

I have a possible home for the rabbits and chickens, just waiting back to hear from them. I have a possible home for the doves also.

The pigeons were tentatively homed, then the person had to back out due to personal issues.

SO!!!! I am looking for a PET/SHOW/non-food home for a flock of 17? pigeons. Unknown what type yet, but have been told that there are at least 7 bonded/mated pairs in the group.

There will not be an adoption fee unless they have to be vetted! I will require a pre-adoption questionnaire to be filled out, and an adoption contract with the usual language. There may be a home/farm inspection required also if the references don't come thru.

Please contact me if interested in this flock!
Thanks
Rowena
Home Forever Aviary and Shelter


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Rowena,

Welcome To Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for rescuing these bird and animals.

It's refreshing to see you following strict guidelines and even having an adoption contract that has to be signed and refrences required.

Any pictures of the birds would be welcomed!


----------



## stubbfam (May 8, 2008)

Thank you!

Since I don't have my "grubby little mitts" on them yet, I'll have to wait until Sunday to take pics, if I can steal my son's camera LOL!

I do know that the owner has been having a rough time of it and their feed has been strictly milo, sunflower seeds, and whatever they could forage for who knows how long.

But, we're not going up there to judge, just to help! And the fact that she sought a rescue for them vs just turning them all loose, speaks highly of her character to me! 

Could be that we may be looking at some nutritional issues but I'll know more after we pick them up. I was originally going to house them as a flock in a large flight but, not knowing how they were going to be adopted out, have asked the owner to get the bonded pairs together and that's how I'll house them for now, in their pairs.

More as I get it, promise!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your response.

It IS definitely in their best interest to keep the couples together.
They will be more at ease with their mates, and they don't need the added stress of being without their mates thru this transition.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for rescuing all of these animals. Are you open to shipping them? That might make it easier to adopt them out.


----------



## stubbfam (May 8, 2008)

maryjane,

I prefer not to ship if I don't have to, but am keeping that option open.

I've never shipped before, either sending or receiving, so will have to look into it more tho'.

Thanks!


----------



## stubbfam (May 8, 2008)

*UPDATE! - Rescue situation*

Hi all!

The rescue went smoothly in May. Two other groups took the larger livestock, and another group and myself split the smaller ones. We did end up with four bunnies, 4 banty hens, 2 pair of ringneck doves (very small!), and 12 pairs of pigeons, one pair of which got so comfortable here that they have already raised 2 beautiful squabs!!

Now that the vet has seen them and given the all clear, and they have gone thru 45 days of quarantine, time for new homes!!

As stated in the original post, a pre-adoption questionaire and contract are required. We will also require a vet reference, and if my network has someone available in your area, a home/housing check. If no one is available in your area, pictures of your housing/aviarys.

Again, there is no adoption fee, but if there is to be shipping, you'll have to "talk" me thru it, send me the shipping crate, and pay the shipping costs.

I am going to attempt to attach pics or at least the links to the pics.

Any questions, just give me a shout!!

Thanks!
Rowena

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w274/stubbfam/Pigeons/Upforadoption010.jpg

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w274/stubbfam/Pigeons/Upforadoption014.jpg

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w274/stubbfam/Pigeons/Upforadoption017.jpg

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w274/stubbfam/Pigeons/Upforadoption011.jpg

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w274/stubbfam/Pigeons/Upforadoption015.jpg

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w274/stubbfam/Pigeons/Upforadoption016.jpg

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w274/stubbfam/Pigeons/Upforadoption018.jpg


----------



## stubbfam (May 8, 2008)

OOPS!! Thats 12 pigeons, 6 pair! NOT 12 pair!!

My bad LOL!

Rowena


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are beautiful birds. It might be a good idea not to let them re-produce themselves.I don't think you need more birds to place especially since doing so is not an easy task.
After the hen lays her eggs, replace them with wooden, plastic or non fertile eggs and let them complete the cycle. Please make sure they have grit and oyster shell available at all times.


----------



## stubbfam (May 8, 2008)

True, true! The first two slipped by us. The rest as we find them are being shaken then replaced. It has worked well this way in the shelter, so figured it should work for these guys too. Their diet has been improved tremendously since they came to us. They are now on a commercial pigeon mix that our feed store mixes for us at a discount. Plus oyster shell/grit mix, fresh greens weekly, and any leftover fruit/veggie mix from feeding the inhouse shelter birds. They are definitely eating like pigs LOL!! If we had permanent housing for an entire flock, it would be a temptation to keep them, that's for sure! Thanks for your input!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

stubbfam said:


> True, true! The first two slipped by us. The rest as we find them are being shaken then replaced. It has worked well this way in the shelter, so figured it should work for these guys too. Their diet has been improved tremendously since they came to us. They are now on a commercial pigeon mix that our feed store mixes for us at a discount. Plus oyster shell/grit mix, fresh greens weekly, and any leftover fruit/veggie mix from feeding the inhouse shelter birds. They are definitely eating like pigs LOL!! If we had permanent housing for an entire flock, it would be a temptation to keep them, that's for sure! Thanks for your input!


Hehe Rowena, we call those "Oops Babies"! Just try searching keyword "Oops" and see how many threads come up!  You can also take their eggs the day they are laid, boil them as you would a chicken egg, and replace after they've cooled. They'll happily sit on those for at least two or three weeks. Good luck in finding them homes, and thanks for helping out with the animals.


----------



## stubbfam (May 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I know it's been a bit since I've been on but wanted to update you on the birds. THEY'VE ALL BEEN ADOPTED!!! YEAY!!!!!!! All 14 pigeons, 4 doves and 4 hens! Plus an additional flock of 26 ringneck doves that we took in in September that were an abandonment issue. Just thought I'd let you all know. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

wow
congrats on getting half a zoo adopted


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stubbfam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know it's been a bit since I've been on but wanted to update you on the birds. THEY'VE ALL BEEN ADOPTED!!! YEAY!!!!!!! All 14 pigeons, 4 doves and 4 hens! Plus an additional flock of 26 ringneck doves that we took in in September that were an abandonment issue. Just thought I'd let you all know. Happy Holidays everyone!


That is fabulous news!!! Thanks for letting us know. Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

That was so great, I'm glad you found nice people that adopted all these cuties... 

Ivette


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------

